# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  ارشد کامپیوتر و علوم کامپیوتر 89

## farzad1389

سلام دوستان ، من این تاپیک رو درست کردم تا همه دوستان بیان و رتبه هایی که کسب کردن بگن و اعلام نظر راجع به ظرفیتها و محلهاشون بشه
گرایش 1-رتبه 581
گرایش2-رتبه 624
گرایش 3-رتبه 715
گرایش 4-رتبه 845
و در علوم کامپیوتر 
رتبه 190
بنظر شما با این رتبه ها کجا میشه قبول شد؟؟؟ :افسرده:

----------


## r.sadeghi

سلام
ممنون از تاپيك خوبتون
من هم
گرايش 2    550
گرايش 3 597
به نظرتون كجا قبول ميشم؟

----------


## farzad1389

دوستان من یک تحلیل راجع به مجاز بودن داوطلبان نسبت به پارسال داشتم (مقایسه تعداد مجاز شدگان 88 با 89)
*-->در رشته مهندسی* *کامپیوتر (کد1277)*
گرایش 1(معماری کامپیوتر)-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 1684 سال 89: 1373 
گرایش2(هوش مصنوعی)-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 2672 سال 89: 2625
گرایش3(نرم افزار)-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 2098 سال 89: 3359
گرایش 4(الگوریتم و محاسبات)-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 1244 سال 89: 2247
*-->رشته علوم کامپیوتر(کد1209)*
آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 570 سال 89: 836
*--> رشته مهندسی آی تی(کد1276)(من چون خودم این رشته رو شرکت نکردم دقیقا آخرین نفذر مجاز رو نمی دونم*
گرایش4و1-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 1028 سال 89:-
گرایش 2و3-آخرین نفر مجاز شده سال 88: 522 سال 89:-

حالا باید دید که در انتخابهای دفترچه 2 آیا نسبت به پارسال تعدادی افزوده شده در بررسی های بعمل آمده گرایشهای معماری و هوش مصنوعی از تعداد داوطلبین مجاز کاسته شده و 
به گرایشهای نرم افزار (تقریبا 1000نفرکه واقعا بی نظیره!!)و الگوریتم افزوده شده است.

----------


## farzad1389

نمی دونم راستش من یکم ناامید از قبولیم اگه گرایش معماری بیارم یک جایی باز خوبه ولی از نرم واقعا نا امید هستم

----------


## farzad1389

از دوستان کسی میدونه سازمان سنجش چند برابر ظرفیت مجاز اعلام کرده؟
مثلا تو نرم افزار چرا تا سه هزار اعلام کرده بعضی ها می گن 4 برابره اگه اینطوری باشه باید تا800 باید قبول شن  :متفکر:

----------


## farzad1389

دوباره سلام دوستان 
یک تحلیل دیگه هم من در زمینه نحوه پذیرش داوطلبان مجاز کردم اگر به سایت سنجش مراجعه شود اعلام شده که تعداد مجاز شدگان تک رشته 213000نفر بوده و تعداد هر دو گرایش 222000 نفر است و از بین این تعداد تنها 50000 نفر پذیرفته نهایی می شوند(1) لذا طبق بررسی اینجانب اگر تعداد را تقسیم بر میزان پذیرش نماییم ظرفیت مکتسبه می تواند نشان دهنده محدوده رتبه فرد شود با حالت اول44/4= 50000/213000 و با حالت دوم
 26/4=  50000/222000خواهد بود و طبق میانگینها می توان این رقم را با عدد 4برابر ظرفیت هم در نظر گرفت من محدوده رنج پذیرشها را با هر سه رقم حساب کردم که شد:
گرایش                  44/4 (بدترین )               26/4 (میانگین)               4(بهترین)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
معماری                    309                          322                            343
هوش                      595                         620                             661
نرم                          756                        788                              839
الگوریتم                   506                          527                             561
علوم کامپیوتر           190                          198                             211

به این ترتیب اگر بدترین حالت رو حساب کنیم باید ستون اول رو در نظر بگیریم اگر داوطلبی رنج ستون اول رو آورده باشه می تونه امیدوار به قبولی باشه البته تو نرم افزرا 756 یکم غیر قابل باوره :متفکر:  اما باید توجه داشت که این آمار تلویحی هستش و تمام ظرفیتها (روزانه،شبانه و پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی) در نظر گرفته شده، در آخر به همه دوستان می گم که این محدوده اعدادی که من دادم تنها از روی اطلاعات محدودی هستش که سازمان سنجش داده و امکان اشتباه هستش ضمنا تو انتخابهای شهر ها و گرایشها هم قطعا وضعیت دیگر داوطلبین مهمه !!واسم دعا کنید تا انشالله امسال قبول شم  :چشمک: 

(1)مراجعه شود به http://www6.sanjesh.org/Arshad/1389/890301_01.php
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه و عمل به آن است (علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع))

----------


## icegirl_f2r

گرایش های آی تی چیا هستند؟

----------


## farzad1389

> گرایش های آی تی چیا هستند؟


'سلام
گرایشهای آی تی
گرایش 1- تجارت الکترونیک و مدیریت سیستمهای اطلاعات
گرایش 2-امنیت
گرایش3-شبکه
گرایش 4- مهندسی فن آوری اطلاعات
 :لبخند:

----------


## farzad1389

سلام دوستان دفترچه ارشد امسال پا پارسال رو بررسی کرم عجب داستانیه گفته بودن 20درصد اضافه میشه ولی نشده!!!
در ادامه تعداد ظرفیتها در سال 89 در مقایسه با سال 88 رو آوردم زیاد باجی بهم نمی ده!!

-->در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر
ظرفیت گرایش معماری   سال88:     179               سال 89:  149 (کاهش ظرفیت)30-
ظرفیت گرایش هوش      سال88:       205             سال 89:  262(افزایش ظرفیت)50+
ظرفیت گرایش نرم         سال88:      278              سال 89:  216 (کاهش ظرفیت)60-
ظرفیت گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات  سال88:  13    سال 89:   16 (افزایش ظرفیت)2+
--> در رشته علوم کامپیوتر
ظرفیت گرایش    سال88:         110           سال 89:  154 (افزایش ظرفیت)40+
--> در رشته مهندسی ای تی
خودتون برین در بیارین 
*نتیجه: سازمان سنجش راجع به افزایش 20 درصدی لااقل تو رشته کامپیوتر غلو کرده* !!! :افسرده:  :گریه:

----------


## taha2005

دفترچه رو از کجا آوردین؟ :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## farzad1389

از پست برو بگیر

----------


## farzin686

سلام بر دوستان عزیز.یک سوال!
رتبه من در ارشد علوم کامپیوتر 294 است.آیا قبول می شوم؟کجا؟

----------


## farzin686

سلام-من رتبم در علوم کامپیوتر ۲۹۴ هست و مجاز شدم-دوست عزیز آیا قبول می شوم؟کجا؟

----------


## jafar_mirzaie

سلام 
 کارنامه ارشدم:
نرم افزار با سهمیه 134
بدون سهمیه 135
الگوریتم با سهمیه 119
بدون سهمیه 120
با معدل 14.45
(میتونم روزانه قبول شم(هران یا اصفهان :متفکر: 
و ممکنه ترتیب رتبه بندی دانشگاههای اراک و کاشان وفردوسی مشهد رو بگین؟
ضمنا شیوه آموزش محور چه حسن و بدی داره؟
  از شما ودوستان به خاطر راهنماییهاتون قبل و بعد کنکور تشکر میکنم.

----------


## jafar_mirzaie

سلام
 کارنامه ارشدم:
نرم افزار با سهمیه 134
بدون سهمیه 135
الگوریتم با سهمیه 119
بدون سهمیه 120
با معدل 14.45
(میتونم روزانه قبول شم(تهرانیا اصفهان)و ممکنه ترتیب رتبه بندی دانشگاههای اراک و کاشان وفردوسی مشهد رو بگین؟
ضمنا شیوه آموزش محور چه حسن و بدی داره؟
  از شما ودوستان به خاطر راهنماییهاتون قبل و بعد کنکور تشکر میکنم.

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام-من رتبم در علوم کامپیوتر ۲۹۴ هست و مجاز شدم-دوست عزیز آیا قبول می شوم؟کجا؟


سلام دوست عزیز دقیقا منم همین مشکل شما رو دارم متاسفانه رشته علوم کامپیوتر دارای اطلاعات دقیقی نیست که من راجع بش بتونم ابراز نظر کنم من خودم رتبم 190 علوم هستش ولی واقعا نمی دونم می تونم روزانه بیارم یا نه ولی بهت احتمال می دم علوم شبانه می تونی بیاری اما کجا بستگی به خواسته قبل از رتبه 294 داره

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه وعمل به آن است علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع)

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام
> کارنامه ارشدم:
> نرم افزار با سهمیه 134
> بدون سهمیه 135
> الگوریتم با سهمیه 119
> بدون سهمیه 120
> با معدل 14.45
> (میتونم روزانه قبول شم(تهران یا اصفهان)و ممکنه ترتیب رتبه بندی دانشگاههای اراک و کاشان وفردوسی مشهد رو بگین؟
> ضمنا شیوه آموزش محور چه حسن و بدی داره؟
> از شما ودوستان به خاطر راهنماییهاتون قبل و بعد کنکور تشکر میکنم.


سلام دوستم خوشحالم رتبه خوبی تو نرم کسب کردی 
بله شما می تونی  مطمئن به قبولی تو دانشگاههای تهران باشی من دوست خودم پارسال با 189 علم و صنعت تهران آورد، از لحاظ رنکینگ دانشگاه تا 2 سال پیش فروسی بالاتر از کاشان بود ولی الان دقیقا نمی دونم تو سعی کن همون تهران بری 
اما شیوه آموزش محور جهت کسانی هستش که بعد از تحصیل می خوان در کارهای آموزشی ادامه بدن بنابراین درس پایان نامه رو حذف می کنن و در ترم آخر درس سمینار رو ارائه می دن ، مزایا و محسانات زیادی نداره فقط برای گرایشهای نظری بهتر از گرایشهای فنی هستش ، برای مهندسی ها بهتره از شیوه آموزش محور استفاده نشه

----------


## farzad1389

دوست عزیزم ali_yousefian19 لطف کرده بودن و قبولیهای ارشد 88 پارسه رو قرار داده بودن و من دوباره می زارم تاد وستانی که ندیدن استفاده کنن

----------


## h_alireza0111

رتبه 89 علوم کامپیوتر قبول میشه آیا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
307 مهندسی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## farzad1389

دوستان یک نکته بسیار جالب: *آیا احتمال دارد دو نفر دارای یک رتبه در یک گرایش باشند؟*
*جواب:خیر - اگر دو نفر حتی به فرض محال هم دارای یک رتبه باشند ما در دانشگاه مورد پذیرش آن دو یک ظرفیت اضافه می کنیم*
این و سازمان سنجش گفته جالبه نه!!!

----------


## farzad1389

> رتبه 89 علوم کامپیوتر قبول میشه آیا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 307 مهندسی چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 رتبه 307 مال کدوم گرایش هستش؟؟؟

----------


## farzin686

> سلام دوست عزیز دقیقا منم همین مشکل شما رو دارم متاسفانه رشته علوم کامپیوتر دارای اطلاعات دقیقی نیست که من راجع بش بتونم ابراز نظر کنم من خودم رتبم 190 علوم هستش ولی واقعا نمی دونم می تونم روزانه بیارم یا نه ولی بهت احتمال می دم علوم شبانه می تونی بیاری اما کجا بستگی به خواسته قبل از رتبه 294 داره
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه وعمل به آن است علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع)


 ممنونم از تو آقا فرزاد برای راهنمایی و اطلاعاتت.خوش و موفق باشید.

----------


## farzad1389

> ممنونم از تو آقا فرزاد برای راهنمایی و اطلاعاتت.خوش و موفق باشید.


منم از شما ممنونم و واسم دعا کنید امسال یه جایی  قبول بشم 
التماس دعا :چشمک:

----------


## farzad1389

> سلام دوستان دفترچه ارشد امسال پا پارسال رو بررسی کرم عجب داستانیه گفته بودن 20درصد اضافه میشه ولی نشده!!!
> در ادامه تعداد ظرفیتها در سال 89 در مقایسه با سال 88 رو آوردم زیاد باجی بهم نمی ده!!
> 
> -->در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر
> ظرفیت گرایش معماری سال88: 179 سال 89: 149 (کاهش ظرفیت)30-
> ظرفیت گرایش هوش سال88: 205 سال 89: 262(افزایش ظرفیت)50+
> ظرفیت گرایش نرم سال88: 278 سال 89: 216 (کاهش ظرفیت)60-
> ظرفیت گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات سال88: 13 سال 89: 16 (افزایش ظرفیت)2+
> --> در رشته علوم کامپیوتر
> ...


نظر به اینکه خیلی از دوستان با اعلام محدوده رتبشون در خواست محلهای محتمل واسه پذیرش شون داشتن تو این پست با ارائه آمار تحلیلی دو سال گذشته نسبت به امسال وضعیتشون رو می تونن مقایسه کنند قبلا یه آمار مقایسه ای میزان ظرفیت گرایشهای مهندسی کامپیوتر و علوم کامپیوتر رو در سال 88 و 89 داده بودم(که البته تو نقل قولم هست) الان میخوام همین مقایسه رو بین سالهای 87 و 89 انجام بدم 
-->در رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر
ظرفیت گرایش معماری سال87: 84 سال 89: 149 (افزایش ظرفیت)65+
ظرفیت گرایش هوش سال87: 158 سال 89: 262(افزایش ظرفیت)104+
ظرفیت گرایش نرم سال87: 135 سال 89: 216 (افزایش ظرفیت)81+
ظرفیت گرایش الگوریتم و محاسبات سال87: 11 سال 89: 16 (افزایش ظرفیت)5+
--> در رشته علوم کامپیوتر
ظرفیت گرایش سال87: 91 سال 89: 154 (افزایش ظرفیت)63+
البته باید توجه کرد که در سالهای 88 و 89 افزایش ظرفیت بخاطر استفاده از مراکز آموزش عالی غیر دولتی (غیرانتفاعی ،مجازی ،پیام نور، بین الملل) بوده است بنابراین سنجش بیشتر در ارتقا به سمت دوره های پر هزینه ارشد اقدام کرده پس کار زیادی انجام نداده* (تبلیغاتش بیشتر بوده تا عملش!!!)* 
در انتها(ضمایم) رتبه های قبولی سال 87 و 88 رو که پارسه اعلام کرده قرار می دم *دوستان با رتبه مکتسبه امسالشون و ظرفیت پذیرش اون سال مقایسه کنن و وضعیتشون رو بسنجن، امیدوارم بدردشون بخوره !!*
*ضمنا دوستانمیتون به وبلاگ زیر یه سری بزنن* 
http://it88.blogfa.com/
*شاید بدردشون بخوره*
ضمنا در پست بعدی می خوام یه آمار تحلیلی راجع به ظرفیت دوره های مختلف ارشد دولتی (شبانه ، روزانه ، مجازی ، پیام نور و...) در دو سال گذشته(88و87) نسبت به سال 89 بدم که امیدوارم دوستان ازش استفاده کنند 
همچنین یک پست دیگه هم راجع به رتبه ها و درصدهای قبولی و مجازی از داوطلبینی که شرکت کردن طی دو سال اخیر میدم 
به امیدیاری باری تعالی و موفقیت --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بزرگترین عبادت اندیشه در وظیفه و عمل به آن است (علی ابن الموسی الرضا(ع))

----------


## farzad1389

سلام دوستان امیدوارم همتون موفق باشین بپیوست من یک تحلیل کامل از احتما و شانس اخرین رتبه های قبولی آوردم که امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره ممنون

----------


## sherlukholmz

من توی علوم کامپیوتر 233 شدم ولی خوب، هیچ قبرستونی هم قبول نمی شم...می گفتم ظرفیت ها رو زیاد کردن...ولی ما که هیچ تغییری احساس نکردیم...

----------


## afsaneh.ak

[quote=farzin686;993218]سلام بر دوستان عزیز.یک سوال!
رتبه من در ارشد علوم کامپیوتر 294 است.آیا قبول می شوم???

-----------------
می خواستم بدونم که با رتبه 294 کجا قبول شدین؟
ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین
--------------------



> من توی علوم کامپیوتر 233 شدم ولی خوب، هیچ قبرستونی هم قبول نمی شم...می گفتم ظرفیت ها رو زیاد کردن...ولی ما که هیچ تغییری احساس نکردیم...


---------------------
قبول شدین یا نه؟؟؟
خیلی دوست دارم بدونم ارشد علوم تا چه رتبه ای شانس قبولی داره؟؟؟
اگه کسی اطلاعی داره خواهش میکنم جواب بده.ممنونم

----------


## afsaneh.ak

> سلام دوستان ، من این تاپیک رو درست کردم تا همه دوستان بیان و رتبه هایی که کسب کردن بگن و اعلام نظر راجع به ظرفیتها و محلهاشون بشه
> گرایش 1-رتبه 581
> گرایش2-رتبه 624
> گرایش 3-رتبه 715
> گرایش 4-رتبه 845
> و در علوم کامپیوتر 
> رتبه 190
> بنظر شما با این رتبه ها کجا میشه قبول شد؟؟؟


-----------------
سلام
آقا فرزاد با 190 علوم کجا قبول شدین؟؟؟
ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین

----------


## farzad1389

> -----------------
> سلام
> آقا فرزاد با 190 علوم کجا قبول شدین؟؟؟
> ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین


 دوست عزیز من تو آدرس زیر یک تحلیل مبسوط قرار دادم و شما می تونی لحاظ کنی رتبه های افراد بدرد شما نمی خوره و رتبه آخرین فرد رو شما باید بدونی که اینجا کامل توضیح داده شده در رشته علوم کامپیوتر شما رتبه زیر 200 بیاری قابل قبول هستش
http://www.box.net/shared/99yx7spvy7

----------


## sanjeshpc

> دوست عزیز من تو آدرس زیر یک تحلیل مبسوط قرار دادم و شما می تونی لحاظ کنی رتبه های افراد بدرد شما نمی خوره و رتبه آخرین فرد رو شما باید بدونی که اینجا کامل توضیح داده شده در رشته علوم کامپیوتر شما رتبه زیر 200 بیاری قابل قبول هستش
> http://www.box.net/shared/99yx7spvy7



به نظر من اصلا رتبه اصلا نعیار و ملاک خوبی نیست. یعنی که چی ؟ چی معنی دارد که من مثلا برای رتبه 100 یا 200 درس بخوانم؟ من از کجا بفهمم که آیا وقتی برای رتبه مثلا 100 درس بخوانم آیا به آن سطحی که می خواهم رسیده ام و یا نه؟ به نظر من تنها رتب با ارزش فقط رتبه 1 هست که حداقل ارزش فکر کردن را دارد که آن هم زیاد مهم نیست به چند دلیل...
1- چیزهایی که ما فرا گرفته ایم و کتابهایی که از روی از روی آن برای ما تدریس شده  است مال عهد بوق است و حتی جزو حروف الفبا هم نیست...
بیشتر از این خودمان را شرمنده نمی کنم....

تو خود حدیث مفصل بخوان از این مجمل


با این حال لینک دانلود برخی از همان کتاب های عهد بوق را برای دانلود می گذارم تا ... نمی دونم تا چی... بگذریم...

دانلود جدول زمانی ثبت نام پذیرفته شدگان کارشناسی ارشد سال 89


دانلود کتاب تکنیک های تست زنی


کامل ترین کتاب گرامر زبان انگلیسی


 سوالات کارشناسی ارشد آی تی دانشگاه آزاد 1388


دانلود کتاب آموزش ویندوزwin 7


دانلود سوالات المپیاد کامپیوتر


کتاب بابای دارا و ندار رابرت كیوساكی


 کارنامه رتبه 3 ارشد کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد 88


 تست ساختمان گسسته سال 79 تا 89


کتاب ساختمان گسسته بهروز قلی زاده


حل تمرین مسائل ساختمان گسسته


 ساختمان داده مهندس نیک بلوچ زهی


 ساختمان داده  ابراهیم زاده قلزم


ساختمان داده و الگوریتم های موسسه پارسه


ساختمان داده ها و الگوریتم ها جعفر تنها و ناصر آیت


دانلود جزوه کامل ساختمان داده پارسه


پاورپوینت ساختمان داده ناصر آیت


سوالات درس ساختمان داده Data Structur


 تست های ارشد پایگاه داده سال 82 تا 89


ساختمان داده ها و الگوریتم ها جعفر تنها و ناصر آیت


دانلود جزوه پایگاه داده پارسه


راهنمای برنامه نویسی بانک های اطلاعاتی


دانلود کتاب پایگاه داده و بانک های اطلاعاتی معصومی


اسلاید ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات جعفرنژاد قمی


سیستم و ساختار فایل دکتر روحانی روانکوهی


راهنمای مطالعه اصولی و آمادگی برای کنکور


مجموعه تست ارشد انتقال داده از سال 81 الی 89


دانلود جزوه ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات


 مجموعه تست های  VLSI سال 1381-1389


نمونه کارنامه کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر سال 1389

----------


## mhdsbt

> به نظر من اصلا رتبه اصلا نعیار و ملاک خوبی نیست. یعنی که چی ؟ چی معنی دارد که من مثلا برای رتبه 100 یا 200 درس بخوانم؟ من از کجا بفهمم که آیا وقتی برای رتبه مثلا 100 درس بخوانم آیا به آن سطحی که می خواهم رسیده ام و یا نه؟ به نظر من تنها رتب با ارزش فقط رتبه 1 هست که حداقل ارزش فکر کردن را دارد که آن هم زیاد مهم نیست به چند دلیل...
> 1- چیزهایی که ما فرا گرفته ایم و کتابهایی که از روی از روی آن برای ما تدریس شده  است مال عهد بوق است و حتی جزو حروف الفبا هم نیست...
> بیشتر از این خودمان را شرمنده نمی کنم....
> 
> 
> تو خود حدیث مفصل بخوان از این مجمل
> 
>  [/URL]1389


 سلام
ممنون از لینک های مفیدتون.

شما که این همه لینک اینجا گذاشتین یه لیکنم برا دانلود سوالات علوم کامپیوتر هم اگه به اون اضافه میکردین کولاک میکردین.مخصوصا سولات سال قبل

----------

